# iPod owners...push shuffle and list the first 10.



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw this thread over on TGP and thought I'd see what us Canadians are listening to.
Push "shuffle Songs" on your iPod and list the first ten that show up.
Here's mine.

"Inside" Jethro Tull
"Beachcombing" Mark Knopler and Emmylou Harris
"Lost Woman" Yardbirds
"Boogie Woogie Waltz" Weather Report
"Gumshoe Eyes" Rockit Science
"The Only Joy In Town" Joni Mitchell
"I Don't Need No Doctor" John Scofield with John Mayer
"Darling Nikki" Prince
"The Pump" Steve Lukather and Larry Carlton
"Born Under A Bad Sign" Pat Travers Band
__________________

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use Shuffle every night to lull me off to sleep.

Last night (as far as I can remember) it went likt this:

Joni Mitchell - This Flight Tonight
Beethoven - Pathetique
Deep Purple - Might Just Take Your Life
Steely Dan - Peg
Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad trilogy
Steve Morse Band - (can't remember which track)
The Corrs - (again, can't remember the track)
Rush - Beneath, Between, Behind
Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights
Dvorak - New World Symphony

zzzzzz


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just used my Limewire library seeing as i dont have an ipod...

In Flames - Touch of Red
Bring Me The Horizon - A Lot Like Vegas
Slipknot - Spit It Out
Tony Macalpine - The King's Cup
Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache
Chasing Victory - Oceans Away
+44 - When Your Heart Stops Beating
Lightning Bolt - Assasins
Justin Timberlake - LoveStoned
And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead - How Near, How Far


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm waiting for a portable player that 1) doesn't look like something a 'lady' would rub under her arm and 2) will hold my 16,000+ mp3s....


But hitting shuffle on my "Everything*" list I get

Bob Dylan - Days of 49
Queen - A Kind Of Magic
Mike Oldfield - The Wind Chimes 1&2
The Pogues - If I Should Fall From Grace With God
Moxy Fruvous - Canada We Love You (bootleg)
Jethro Tull - Jack-A-Lynn (From 20 Years Of, Disc #2)
Marillion - One Fine Day
Kate Bush - Hammer Horror
Dave Alvin - Amanda 
Dire Straits - Telegraph Road



*Everything doesn't include audio books, or X-mas Music.....


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

No Ipod for me, just hit shuffle on media player

Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell
Dave Matthews Band - Digging a Ditch
Justin Timberlake - One Last Cry
The Tragically Hip - 38 years old
Radiohead - Exit Music
Sloan - You Never know what it's about
Blackfield - My gift of science
Matthew good - Annabelle
Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink robots Pt. 1
Herbie Hancock - La Fiesta


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Led Zeppelin- The Ocean
Metheny Mehldau (Pat Metheny's band) - A Night Away
Miles Davis - Summertime
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
Radiohead - Creep
The Clash - Rock the Casbah
Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
Rush - Tom Sawyer
Santana - Veracruz
Whitesnake - Cheap An' Nasty


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Well here are mine - Pretty eclectic eh!*

Junkhouse - Fuzz	
Traffic - 40,000 Headmen
Wild Strawberries - I Don't Want To Think About It
Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms (Live)
Sonic Youth - Incinerate 
B.B. King - Please Love Me (Live)
Diana Krall - 'Deed I Do
Eddy "The Chief" Clearwater - Crossover
Susan Tedeschi- Just Won't Burn
Dave Alvin - Ashgrove


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Physco Killer - Talking Heads
Pride and Joy - SRV
Prayer - Disturbed
Angry Chair - Alice in Chains
Silent Lucidity - Queensryche
Far Cry - Rush
Better Now - Collective Soul
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Where do We go - Filter
Bell Bottom Blues - Tesla


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got a "running mix" on there now so no mellow stuff.

metallica - motorbreath
raw power - state oppression
refused - new noise
anthrax - caught in a mosh
the bronx - shitty future
foo fighters - watershed
the clash - white riot
ac/dc - riff raff
iron maiden - aces high
raconteurs - steady as she goes


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

1. Love Removal Machine - The Cult
2. Dirty Little Girl - Elton John
3. Anti-Love Song - Betty Davis
4. Turn it Loud - The Headpins
5. I Will Survive - Cake
6. Sad but True - Metallica
7. Refugee - Tom Petty
8. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
9. Dead Flowers - The Rolling Stones
10. Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok but I like heavey music.

Cradle of Filth, Nymphetamine
6 Feet Under, Braindead
Lamb of God, *******
Hate Breed, I will be Heard
Slayer, War Zone
Cannibal Corpse, Dececy Defied
Soulfly, Innerspirit
Roadrunner United, No Mas Control
Krisun, Ethereal World
Rush. Tom Sawyer

My mom still loves me:banana:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Whoops kinda for got to check my spelling..You see what this kind of music will do to you

Bev


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

1. Let Me Take You There - Plain White T's
2. Waiting - Social Code
3. Dead! - My Chemical Romance
4. Don't Tell Me - Social Code
5. Runaway - Amber Pacific
6. I Have Been Right... - Armor for Sleep
7. Here Today, Gone Tomorrow - Silverstein
8. Road Trippin' - RHCP
9. When I Come Around - Green Day
10. A Box Full Of Sharp Objects - The Used

3/10 songs were by canadian bands...


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

1. "Roll With It" Oasis
2. "Rats" Sonic Youth
3. "You Can't Do That" The Beatles
4. "One Armed Scissor" At The Drive-In
5. "Baba O'Riley" The Who
6. "Rise" Pantera
7. "Baby I'm A Star" Prince and the Revolution
8. "Dog Years" Rush
9. "This Love" Maroon 5
10."Love In Vain" John Baldry


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Overkill - Motorhead
It's Gonna Work Out Fine - Ike and Tina Turner
Village Girl - Hanoi Rocks
Footprints in the Snow - Flatt & Scruggs
Contagious - Starvin Hungry
Whole Stole the Soul - Public Enemy
Pin - The Smalls
Gas Face - 3rd Bass
Watchin You (live) - Kiss
The Rocker - Thin Lizzy


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
So Alive - Ryan Adams
Painting by Numbers - James McMurtry
Nobody Wins - Radney Foster
Temple of Love - Sisters of Mercy
Aurora - Veruca Salt
Hey Man Nice Shot - Filter
Two Hearts - Chris Isaak
The Back of Your Hand - Dwight Yoakam
You Can't Save Everybody - Kieran Kane & Kevin Welch


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't have an I-pod or anything portable.
I tend to listen to complete albums.
Right now I'm soaking in Buddy Guy w Jeff Beck.







evilGuitar::rockon2:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

1. Cemetery Drive-My Chemical Romance
2. Unsound-Headstones
3. Unholy Confessions-Avenged Sevenfold
4. Next Year-Foo Fighters
5. You Make Me Smile-Blue October
6. Red Dirt Road- Brooks and Dunn
7. Everlong(acoustic)-Foo Fighters
8. Helena-My Chemical Romance
9. Sidewinder-Avenged Sevenfold
10. Heavy and Leaving-Corb Lund Band 

A bit of a mix there. Next five just for fun.

11. Chasing cars-Snow Patrol
12. Blister in the sun-Violent Femmes
13. Landslide-Smashing Pumpkins
14. The Kids Aren't Alright-Offspring
15. Seeing Red-Unwritten Law
Then Bedouin soundclash, Radiohead, Brad Paisley, Cake, Live, Millincolin, Hendrix............................................


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

1) The Argument - Fugazi
2) For No One - The Beatles
3) The Scope - Kid Kilowatt
4) Smoke & Pain - Priestbird
5) Street Spirit - Radiohead
6) The Part You Throw Away - Tom Waits
7) Arcarsenal - At The Drive-In
8) When Good Dogs Do Bad Things - Dillinger Escape Plan
9) Color Of Fetters - Envy
10) Halcyon (Beautiful Days) - Mono


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

snoglobe said:


> Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
> So Alive - Ryan Adams
> Painting by Numbers - James McMurtry
> Nobody Wins - Radney Foster
> ...


James McMurtry (son of Larry)???? My family have always accused me of being the only person in Alberta who bought his CDs! I just love this guy's Cds - great words and great tunes with great musicians on them. Good on you Snoglobe!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I actually did it (with a 40 gig ipod) and this is what came out:

Jon Spencer blues explosion-bellbottoms
Beck-Loser
John Lee Hooker-Big legs tight skirt
AC/DC-Whole Lotta Rosie
Eric Bibb-Saucer and Cup
White Stripes-Blue Orchid
Lucinda Williams-Atonement
The Band-Ophelia
Kelly Joe Phelps-Fleashine
Townes Van Zandt-Pancho and Lefty


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

"James McMurtry"
+1... and I cover a few of his songs, from time to time at my gigs.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I Can't Stand Up -- Sam & Dave
Your One And Only Man -- Otis Redding
It Ain't No Big Thing -- The Radiants
Big Bird -- Eddie Floyd
Abraham, Martin & John -- Marvin Gaye version
I'm Comin' Home -- Carl Mann
What Side of the Door? -- Jimmy Hughes
It's The Same Old Song -- The Four Tops
Going To A Happening -- Tommy Neal
In The Twilight Zone -- The Astors


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok here goes... *Powers off iPod. Powers back up, and hits shuffle...

Toto - Hold the Line
Mr. Big - Just Take My Heart
Nazareth - Hair of the Dog
Fates Warning - Road Goes on Forever
Raging Slab - Take a Hold
City & Colour - Commin Home
Fates Warning - Closer to the Heart
The John Cowan Band - Runnin' With the Devil
Mark King - One Man
Clutch - Whiskey & Rye.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

No Ipod but here is what's been spinning on vinyl lately:

Razamanaz - Nazareth
Cum On Feel The Noize - Slade
Mississippi Queen - Mountain
Ballroom Blitz - Sweet
Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Teenage Kicks - The Undertones
Heart Full Of Soul - The Yardbirds
Pipeline - The Ventures
Day Tripper - The Beatles
We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - The Animals


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Own a clone with wacky software. Shuffle isn't easy but many favourites keep popping back up here and other lists. 

Lucinda Williams latest
Dr Lonnie Smith Boogalo to Beck Beck covers wow 
Santana 
Toots Maytal with Wille Nelson 
Wille Nelson Countryman 
John Mayer
John Kay 
Jack McDuff 
Seigal Scwall band


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Wild Wild Life - The Talking Heads
Fields of Fire (Live) - Big Country
Love is Blindness - U2
The Goes The Fear - Doves
Stacked Crooked - The New Pornographers
Lilian - Depeche Mode
Slow Cheetah - RHCP
Murder In The Red Barn - Tom Waits
Just (Radiohead Cover) - Mark Ronson Featuring Alex Greenwald)
I Believe - Chris Isaak


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

To Roy Buchanan - Bluesmann ( a guy off another forum)
Have a Nice Day - Bon Jovi
Best of you - Foo Fighters
I love you not - Homgrown
Blackwater Park - Opeth
Bach: Two-Part Invention No. 13
Mr Crowley tribute - Yngwie Malmsteen
Heaven Knows - Rise Against
Tender Surrender - Steve Vai
Adagio (For Strings) - DJ Tiesto

Big range I think, haha


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Fun thread:

Tom Waits - Clap Hands
She Wants Revenge - Sister
Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone
Slipknot - Do Nothing/Bitchslap
Tragically Hip - In View
Pink Floyd - Fearless
Timbaland - Oh Timbaland
The Police - Walking on the Moon
Flash and the Pan - Hey St Peter
Crazy Frog - We Are the Champions (my kid's, not mine, honest)


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Joe Bonamassa - Woke Up Dreaming
Driving at Night - Joe Satriani
Have you ever been experienced - Hendrix
Thirsty Ears - Powder Blues Band
Like That - Black Eyed Peas
Rosie - Jackson Brown
Out in the Parkin Lot - Brad Paisley
Wilco - On and On and On
My Eyes Keep Me In Trouble - David Wilcox
More Than Sorry - Ben Harper


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't have an iPod (yet), but here's what came up today when I hit random on my MP3 drive...my entire music collection is on there, so I get some obscure hits.

Black Label Society - What You're Look'n For
Metallica - Tuesday's Gone
Cowboys & Aliens - Cruiser
Rush - Vital Signs
Megadeth - Mary Jane
The Iguanas - Johnny Be Goode
Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - Victim of Circumstance
Nirvana - All Apologies
Led Zeppelin - Night Flight
David Bowie - Live on Mars?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Heart - Magic Man
Green Day - When I come Around
Metalica - Nothing Else Matters (acoustic with Chris Issac)
Audio Slave - Doesn't Remind Me
Dashboard Confessional - Living in Your Letters
G n R - Sweet Child O' Mine
Tool - Sober
Billy Talent - Line and Sinker
Foghat - Slow Ride
Protest The Hero - Turn Soonest To The Sea :rockon2:


----------



## NewGuitarGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

F-Stop Blues - Jack Johnson
It Ain't Me, Babe- Bob Dylan
Drink the Water - Jack Johnson 3
Rockin' in the Free World- Neil Young
Goodbye Cruel World- Pink Floyd
Give Peace a Chance- John Lennon 6
Wait Until Tommorow- (Hendrix) John Mayer
Listen to Her Heart- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Waiting on an Angel- Ben Harper 9
Take it to the Limit- The Eagles


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

listening to only a few songs i sometimes keep it on loop1.

1: what ive done - LP
2:First Spin- Sum21
3:Take Over the Breaks over- FOB
4:Bleed it out- LP


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

1.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
2.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
3.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
4.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
5.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
6.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
7.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
8.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
9.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
10.William Shatner- Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds


----------



## NewGuitarGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> 1.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
> 2.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
> 3.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
> 4.Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird
> ...


Quite a variety there.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Leb i Sol - Bistra Voda
Metallica - Low Man's Lyrics
Paco de Lucia - Rumba
Smak - Ulazak u Harem
Led Zeppelin - tangerine
Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Voodoo Chile
ZZ Top - La Grange
Paco de Lucia - Bulerias
Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days
Metallica - Battery (live)

yes there's some foreign stuff


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

The Ex - Billy Talent
If You're Gone - Matchbox Twenty
Be My Escape - Relient K
We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service
Like a Stone - Audioslave
Rebirthing - Skillet
Down With the Sickness - Disturbed
Have a Nice Day - Stereophonics
Hitchin' a Ride - Green Day (Yeah, not Boston unfortunatly)
Thick as Thieves - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Tupac Shakur - Dear Mama
NWA - **** the Police
Nas - Nostradamus
3 6 Mafia - Ridin 22's
The Game - Welcome to NY
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
Tupac Shakur - Hit Em Up
Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dogg - Still Dre
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
Dirty South Boyz - **** her in the ass


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

20 Dollar Bills - Starflyer 59
Myxamatosis - Radiohead
The Face - Matthew A. Wilkinson
Sunrise - Norah Jones
Pitseleh - Elliott Smith
Etc. - Snuff
Grey Gardens - Rufus Wainwright
Come On - The Verve
Monday Night - Brock Tyler
Harbour - Moby Featuring Sinead O'Connor


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Steely Dan-Peg
moe.-Blue Jeans Pizza
Jimi Hendrix-Burning of the Midnight Lamp
Kings X-Over My Head
Larry Carlton-Room 335
The Yardbirds-Over, Under, Sideways, Down
Jay Ferguson-Thunder Island
Johnny A-Oh Yeah
Gov't Mule-Blind Man in the Dark
Earth, Wind and Fire-Shining Star


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Jesus Is Love - The Commodores
Peace Rains - Luka Bloom
Waterhole - Marillion
Nightingale - Norah Jones
Neon - John Mayer
Birk's Works - Michel Camilo
Cosmik Debris - Frank Zappa
Magical Mystery Tour - The Beatles
Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh
Here Is No Why - Smashing Pumpkins
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

1.Down In A Hole-Alice In Chains 
2.It Can't be Nashville Every Night-The Tragically Hip
3.Turn Loose the Doves-It Dies Today
4.John The Fisherman-Primus
5.Transcending-Red Hot Chili Peppers
6.Sanctity Of Brothers-Unearth	
7.Sometimes Jacks Rule The Realm-311
8.The Sound Of Truth-As I Lay Dying
9.Someone's Standing On My Chest-Atreyu
10.Oh My	-Big Wreck


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

1 - Out Ta Get Me - Guns 'N Roses
2 - Yard - The Birthday Party
3 - I Wanna Be In The Cavalry - Corb Lund
4 - The Frogs - Wesley Willis
5 - Even Flow - Pearl Jam
6 - Ethel's Lounge - Corin Raymond
7 - Record Lonesome Night - Corin Raymond
8 - Student Visas - Corb Lund
9 - Rainin' In California - Albert King
10 - The Woodbridge Dog Disaster - Stan Rogers

Okay, I've got over 500 tunes on my ipod. How is it that I've got that kind of repetition on artists in 10 of those? I mean, they're good tunes and all but I've got a ton of other stuff that, by the numbers, should have shown up there.

I guess it's randomly random.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Alabama Song-Doors live
Nothing can come between us-Sade!
Cheap Sunglasses-ZZTop live
So lonely-The Police
LiL Devil-The Cult
Dreadlock Holiday-10cc
Lake of Fire-Nirvana Unp
Come rain or Come Shine-Billie Holiday!
OH me-Nirvana Unp
Frankenstein-Edgar Winter

Its my jogging list....
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Thor Arise - Amon Amarth
Everything Zen - Bush
Demonizer - Judas Priest
Feint - Epica
Do That Thing - Headstones
Damnation is Here - Kataklysm
White Willow - Elvenking
Storming the Burning Fields - DragonForce
The IVth Crusade - Bolt Thrower
Hello - Oasis

Only 10 out of 1,994. Not very representative, that's for sure. I'm a huge fan of both DragonForce and Judas Priest, so I've listen to those two recently. I haven't listened to the others in weeks or months.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shuffling my media player produced this mess-

nick cave and the bad seeds- black crow king
blind blake- police dog blues
nirvana- drain you
johnny shines- dynaflow blues
fleetwood mac- gold dust woman
bill withers- aint no sunshine
townes van zandt- silver ships of andilar
danko jones- cadillac
the beatles- and your bird can sing
willie mctell- dyin crapshooters blues


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dream of Satin - Colin James
She - KISS
Bad - U2
Walkin' the Dog - Aerosmith
I'll Wait - Van Halen
In The Ghetto - Elvis Presley
Lookin' Out My Window - Stevie Ray Vaughan
Strangers In A Strange Land (Live) - Ace Frehley
I Stand Alone - Jackyl
Can't Hold Out - Eric Clapton


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Paul Gilbert - Marine Layer
Rush - The Big Money
Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows of a Dream
Dream Theater - Perfect Strangers (Deep Purple cover)
Rush - Faithless
Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade
Paul Gilbert - Hurry Up
Rush - Lakeside Park
Dream Theater - As I Am
Journey - Separate Ways


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Deftones - Cherry Waves
Tool - Triad
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Show Me Your Soul
Sublime - DJ's
Sublime - Caress Me Down
Nine Inch Nails - Closer
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside
Alice in Chains - Them Bones
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Cold Shot

Yeah, pretty common stuff. I judge good music as to what I think of it, not by how few people listen to it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen - Prove it all Night
Echo and the Bunnymen - Stormy Weather
The Frames - When Your Mind's Made Up
Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way
Idlewild - You and I are Both Away
Tea Party - Slight Attack
Jimi Hendrix Experience - May This be Love?
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Black Crow King
Stuart Staples - I've Come a Long Way
The Broken West - Baby on my Arm

hmm...pretty eclectic mix if I do say so myself, but this is just the first 10 and I'm shuffling 7206 songs, so there's an awful lot of stuff that didn't make the cut :rockon:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Paco de Lucia - Granaina
Dire Straits - Water of Love
Paco de Lucia - La Barrosa
Smak - Bluz u Parku
Paco de Lucia - Danza Ritual del Fuego
Goran Bregovic - Cajesukarije
Bjelo Dugme - Kad Zaboravis Juli
Django Reinhardt - My Serenade
Paco de Lucia - Rumba
In Flames - Man Made God


----------



## witweew (Apr 15, 2008)

*timbaland*

yeah... if u like timbaland , there is a compilation series you should check out called "Euro Club Hits" --

it's pretty clear that dance music is coming back around the world -- just check the recent big American hip-hop and R&B hits which are clear rip-offs of the european dance style.....

here's the direct iTunes link to the "Euro Club Hits" series.....

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

My phone doesn't have a shuffle option, but here's a representative sample of what I've been listening to lately:

1 Saints in Hell - Judas Priest
2 Hasn't Hit Me Yet - Blue Rodeo
3 Doctor Wu - Steely Dan
4 Tornado of Souls - Megadeth
5 Silver - Moist
6 Gravity - John Mayer
7 Caravan - Van Morrison 
8 As Soon as the Good Times Roll - Scorpions
9 Anybody Listening - Queensryche
10 Smoking Gun - Robert Cray


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> My phone doesn't have a shuffle option, but here's a representative sample of what I've been listening to lately:
> 
> 1 Saints in Hell - Judas Priest
> 2 Hasn't Hit Me Yet - Blue Rodeo
> ...


Dude! I just listened to the entire Empire album! It's not everyday someone lists something by QR!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Greed - Fugazi
Why Don't We Do it in the Road - Beatles
Over and Over - Neil Young w/Crazy Horse
Under African Skies - Paul Simon
Caravan - Wes Montgomery
Give Something Else Away Every Day - the Magnolia Electric Co.
Touch and Go - the Cars
Till the End of the Day - the Kinks
I Hold No Grudge - Nina Simone
Black Arrow, Bleeding Heart - Whiskeytown


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Dude! I just listened to the entire Empire album! It's not everyday someone lists something by QR!


<grin> I didn't give Empire a whole lot of play time when it came out, so I'm making up for it now.

Personally, I prefer "The Warning"; that's probably my favourite album of all time. Top five, anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> <grin> I didn't give Empire a whole lot of play time when it came out, so I'm making up for it now.
> 
> Personally, I prefer "The Warning"; that's probably my favourite album of all time. Top five, anyway.


A COMPLETELY underrated band.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

No iPod - this is from my Amarok random shuffle playlist.

1. The Clash - London Calling
2. John Lee Hooker - Blues Before Sunrise
3. Freddie King - Boogie Man
4. Elvis Costello - You Belong To Me
5. Peter Green & Splinter Group - Needs Must The Devil Drives
6. Frankie Miller - Don't Stop
7. Albert Collins - Backstroke
8. Robben Ford & The Blue Line - Prison Of Love
9. Charlie Parker - Old Folks 
10. The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - East West


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

1. My Friend Stan - Slade
2. Freedom - Jimi Hendrix
3. Wait Till You See Her - Johnny Smith
4. You Got Me Rocking - Rolling Stones
5. Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes
6. Wrapped Around Your Finger - The Police
7. Tumbling Dice - The Rolling Stones
8. Even It Up - Heart
9. Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC
10. Can't Get It Out of My Head - Electric Light Orchestra

DT


----------



## witweew (Apr 15, 2008)

...followup to that post -- if that itunes link didn't work for u -- here's another on to try:
http://electricnation2010.com/
:bow:
or a direct Amazon.com link.....
:smile:
http://tinyurl.com/5bt9qo


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

AFI- ... But home is Nowhere (for some reason always the first song)
Ill Scarlet- Take control
Sublime- Waiting for my ruca
Bullet for My Valentine- Hit The Floor
Tool- Parabola
U2- Mothers of the disappeared
U2- Vertigo
Ill Scarlet- Heaters
Haste the Day- Fallen
Live- Turn my head


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Gone Away - The Offspring
Everything - Buckcherry
The Kids Aren't Allright - The Offspring
Buddy Holly - Weezer
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Body Language - Queen
Don't Happen Twice - Kenny Chesney
Serve the Servants - Nirvana
Lookin for a Reason - CCR
We Danced - Brad Paisley


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Eric Clapton - i shot the sheriff
Beatles - a day in the life
REM - loosing my religion
Pink Floyd - Time
Phish - chalkdust torture
radiohead - high and dry
Van Halen - cabo wabo
Joe Satriani - Ten words
Ben harper - diamonds on the inside
U2 - where the streets have no name


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

My 1st ten song capture:

The Bluest Blues.flac (Alvin Lee)
While My Guitar Gently Weeps.flac (Peter Frampton)
House of the Rising Sun.flac (Geordie)
Whipping Post.flac (The Allman Brothers Band)
Oh Well.flac (Fleetwood Mac)
Stranglehold.flac (Ted Nugent)
Come On In My Kitchen.flac (Chris Thomas King)
Blues Deluxe.flac (Joe Bonamassa)
As The Crow Flies.flac (Rory Gallagher)
Out of My Mind.flac (John Mayer Trio)
I Woke Up This Morning.flac (Ten Years After)


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover (boo ya!)
2. Pilate - Into Your Hideout
3. Kutless - Promise of a Lifetime
4. The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
5. Jack Johnson - Good People
6. Newsboys - Name Above All Names
7. The Guess Who - Won't Get Fooled Again
8. Audio Adrenaline - All Around Me
9. Bryan Adams - This Side of Paradise
10. Relient K - High of 75

A mix of relatively light rock and Christian/gospel music. I have interesting tastes.:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*just cause I have anew iPod Classic*

And now I have all manner of stuff on there!

Losing my religion - REM
Should I stay or should I go - The Clash
Walk Away - Black Sabbath
Anti Gravity Love Song - Incubus
When the Weight comes down - The Hip
Bushfire - B52's
Major Tom - Peter Shilling
All the Way - Priest
Barracuda - heart
Black Friday - Steely Dan


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Come As You Are - Nirvana
Everlong - Foo Fighters
Gunsmoke - The Outlaws
And ITunes Just froze....
...
Stand Inside Your Love - Smashing Pumpkins
Jet Pilot - System Of A Down
You Don't Know What Love Is (You just do as your told) - White Stripes
Message In A Bottle - The Police
Workin' Them Angels - Rush
Heart Of Gold - Neil Young
No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature - Bachman & Cummings


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally got one worth posting- 
1) Heard it Thru the Grapevine - CCR
2) Open the Door, Richard - Louis Jordan
3) Green Onions - Booker T. & the MG's
4) The Goat - Sonny Boy Williamson
5) Wildflower - The Deacons (ie-my band)
6) Lovable - Sam Cooke
7) Turn on Your Lovelight - Them
8) Token of Love - Foster and Lloyd
9) Too Much in Love - The Move
10) Puss'n'Boots - The New York Dolls


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Led Zep - whole lotta love
hanger 18 - megadeth
sugar cane - wide mouth mason
let the good times roll - thornley
no real pain - priestess
hooked on a feeling - grand funk
sister christian - night ranger
look what i've found - big wreck
brothers in arms - dire straits
i'm not over - carolina liar


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

From my iTunes.

Boy in December -- Dylan (Really solid local band, look these guys up. www.boyindecember.com)
Red Hot Chili Peppers -- She Looks to Me
Dead Kennedys -- Holiday in Cambodia
Tool -- Opiate
Tool -- Schism
White Stripes -- Seven Nation Army
Foo Fighters -- February Stars
Red Hot Chili Peppers -- Especially in Michigan
Tool -- Disposition
Incubus -- Agoraphobia

Yeah, I'm a 90s rock junkie, I'm not ashamed. I'm surprised some Third Eye Blind and Pearl Jam didn't show up.


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I Love this thread...
My ten as follows...
Early Morning Rain Gordon Lightfoot
Ain't That A Shame Paul McCartney (from the Russian Album)
Satellite Radio Steve Earle
All Things That You Are Jim Hall & Pat Methany
Misery & Hapiness John Cowan Band
Pinneapple Heart Bela Fleck & The Flecktones
I'll Feel A Whole Lot Better Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
Since I've Been Loving You Led Zeppelin
I Ain't Superstitious Jeff beck Group
While My Guitar Gently Weeps The Beatles

Glen


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

King Crimson - The Letter
Stevie Wonder - The Star
Amon Amarth - Arrival of the Fimbul Winter
Brad Fiedel - Our Gang goes to Cyberdyne (Terminator 2 soundtrack)
Rage Against the Machine - Pistol Grip Pump
David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes
The Rolling Stones - Country Honk
Rosetta - Ross 128
The Flaming Lips - Summertime Blues
Phish - Geulah Papyrus


Somewhat of indicative of my taste in music though Electronic, Jazz and Rap aren't represented


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

01 Hendrix - Can You See Me
02 Corrosion of Conformity - Clean My Wounds
03 Electric Wizard - Mountains of Mars
04 Melvins - Goose Freight Train
05 Melvins - Queen
06 Melvins - Roadbull
07 Electric Wizard - Wooden Pipe
08 High on Fire - Return to Nod
09 Down - Stone the Crows
10 Metallica - The Thing that Should Not Be


----------

